# Couple of Monday Bonus Jokes!



## sawhorseray (Oct 19, 2020)

A man with a stutters sits on a train

He asks his neighbour: "e e excu cu se se m m me, wh wh what t t ti time i i is i i it?"

His neighbour remains quiet. This repeats a few times until a friendly person takes a pity and answers the stuttering guy.

After the stuttering guy leaves the train, the friendly person asks the silent guy why he didn't answer the stuttering guy.

The silent guy answers: "a a and g ge gett getting b b bea beaten?!"









A man walks out on his front porch one day and sees a gorilla in the tree on his front lawn. He calls animal control and about an hour later a man shows up with a ladder, a pit bull, and a shotgun. The animal control employee tells the man, "I'm here to get the gorilla out of your tree. I'm going to use this ladder to climb up the tree and shake the branch the gorilla is on to knock him to the ground. The pit bull is trained to go after anything that falls from the tree and bites their balls which calms the animal down so I can put him in the truck." The man says "Okay, I see what the ladder and the pit bull are for but what is the shotgun for?" The animal control employee says, "Oh, that's for you. In case I fall out of the tree instead of the gorilla."


----------



## MJB05615 (Oct 19, 2020)

Good ones.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 19, 2020)

Ha-Ha! That's a good one!


----------



## robrpb (Oct 19, 2020)

Ray, I really liked the Hannibal one. I couldn't stop laughing. Rob


----------



## BandCollector (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is a good one!







John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 19, 2020)

That's great!

Ryan


----------

